

Interactive Programming: A New Kind of REPL - joshaber
http://elm-lang.org/blog/Interactive-Programming.elm

======
bad_alloc
Sorry for being the obnoxious fanboy of another language, but Lisp + Slime +
Emacs has had this feature since forever: By including some swank-updater in
your main loop you can have this functionality too. Example:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pMyhrDcMzw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pMyhrDcMzw)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
State is preserved?

------
taliesinb
Mathematica is also an inherently interactive programming language, with
images, graphs, vector graphics, and GUI elements being first-class values.

